

$24,000 Eve Online Battle... - daspecster
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/01/28/eve-online-battle-asakai/

======
daspecster
700 billion iSK is about $24,000....
[http://isk.thealphacompany.net/?isk=700%2C000%2C000%2C000.00...](http://isk.thealphacompany.net/?isk=700%2C000%2C000%2C000.00&conversion=isktousd&Submit=Convert)

